# Cloudy Eyed Loach and other problems



## tmcmullen (Aug 14, 2009)

I've purchased a few new fish lately, and now for the first time in years I am having health problems with my 8 or 9 year old Weather Loach. His eyes are cloudy and larger than normal. They appear bubbled out. He is eating well and I'm not noticing any unusual behavior. 

I also have some rainbows, which are new, and they have a film covering their bodies. Every so often I see a white substance floating in the water. At first I though it was some leftover cucumber, but now I'm thinking it must be some of the film from the rainbows. Does that sound like velvet?

I have a 55 gal with clown loaches, a yoyo loach, a pleco, rainbows and 2 giant danios. I'm sure it was the purchase of the rainbows that introduced this new film. My clowns seem to me scratching, but I'm not 100% sure that is what they're doing. They look healthy otherwise besides the largest two being lighter colored than usual.

Most of the fish in my tank are 8 years old.

I've treated one time so far with Quick Cure.

I would appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

My suggestion for this type of problem is simply clean water and lots of it. I would do daily water changes for the term of the problem and if the Rainbows appear to be sick then they need to be coming out of the tank and being medicated. Velvet resembles "gold dust" sprinkled on the fish when you shine a flashlight into the tank when the room and tank are dark. The sloughing off of the slime coat is not a usual symptom of Velvet. With slime coat issues it is usually something that is irritating the fish's dermal layer and causing an overabundance of slime to be produced and that sounds more of a fungal problem to me. If this is the case or even if it is not, I would treat with Coppersafe or something like it.

I do not know what happened with this post but I want to apologize for the post not being answered yet. We do our best but once in a while a post simply gets lost in the amount of the posts.

Rose


----------



## tmcmullen (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for replying Chickadee. I had pretty much given up on this forum because I hadn't received any responses. I'm sure it's difficult to keep up with all of the posts, and I really appreciate your response. After posting the questions I called the local pet shop who told me it sounded like a fungus and/or bacterial problem and instructed me to use Melafix and his eye is much better now.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Check out this website, Fish Eye Disorders


----------

